# Angerthorn's Journal



## Spoof (Mar 19, 2002)

A friend that I am playing with is writting the Journal for our game and I just thought that since this was the Story forum, I would post a link to it.

WARNING:  It is quite long 56 Pages in word.  It is a stream writing about what happened during our first game.  Let me know what you think and I will pass it on to him.


----------

